# Soap for babies



## A1will (Nov 2, 2013)

I understand that for the first few months or so, most mother's do not use soap on their baby.  My sister just had another child and I want to make some very gentle cleansing soap for her, for when she is ready to start using it. 

I was looking for some tips/advice on what to avoid. 

Is fragrance a bad idea? I was thinking it might irritate sensitive skin. 

I hear that OO makes a very gently cleansing soap. And was considering using that in a high percentage.  Maybe mostly OO with a tiny amount of castor and a small amount of tallow/palm oil (to make the bar a wee bit harder). 

Any advice/feedback/tips would be awesome.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 2, 2013)

I've mostly seen 100% olive recommended for children's skin but it takes longer to cure. However, eventually it will be a hard bar so you wouldn't have to add tallow or palm if you really didn't want to use either one. I made 100% olive with buttermilk for the liquid and it turned out really nice. Although, I preferred the lather after over a year but that's just because I'm not crazy about olive's lather. I think goat milk would be even nicer for a child's skin so you might consider it. 

I wouldn't use fragrance but this is just my opinion. BTW, my sister gave me an unscented goat milk soap sample made by a lady she knows. (I love it and it makes me wonder why I've never used regular goat milk in soap. I've added a little goat milk powder but have never used the liquid.) Okay - back on topic. What I meant to say is the soap smells fine without any fragrance added.

Hopefully, someone else will come along and give better advice.


----------



## jenneelk (Nov 2, 2013)

yes I only have done castile for babies to use but I know some have done Bastile also with maybe 5% castor and 5-10 coconut to up the bubbles.


----------



## Saswede (Nov 3, 2013)

Castile is a great suggestion for babies, and give it the longest possible cure.  If you want a little extra lather, you can use up to 8% castor oil in the OO bar and will still end up with a lovely hard bar ......   I'd avoid CO or any fragrance, but have used GM or rooibos or green teas instead of water to make baby soap.  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Jaccart789 (Nov 3, 2013)

I read avocado oil is wonderful and soothing for a baby. If I were to use fragrance I would use a lavender, but I would read up on dosage in children and even then use the smallest amount (if I used any at all).


----------



## savonierre (Nov 3, 2013)

I would not add scent, their are so many allergens already out there for babies..


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2013)

I have make OO, Avocado & castor for my grandbabies. Just keep out of eyes. I would not use any coconut oil in a baby soap, but that is just my opinion


----------



## jade-15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pre-soap making days, my SIL recommended weleda calendula range as hands-down the best thing she used for her babies (I don't think she used the solid soap bar though).  A quick look at their range shows that they use calendula extract and chamomile extract - Calendula is soothing, helps dry skin and is protecting, whilst chamomile is anti-inflammatory and good to help them get off to sleep.
It also looks like they include essential oils, but I'm not sure which ones.  I think the addition of the extracts could be nice but I have yet to experiment that far!  Good luck, hope you will share with us how it goes.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 16, 2013)

I definitely recommend staying away from any fragrances -- EO and FO.  It's not worth the risk since you don't know (and can't know) a safe amount for such young tender skin.  A handmade low cleansing soap will be perfect without it at this stage of life!


----------



## Feather (Nov 30, 2013)

French milled soaps are supposed to be the mildest soaps. Essentially, you rebatch a soap, shredding it finely, warming it up with a liquid (milk, water), bring it up in temperature and then mold it. That is what I've read.

This site in Australia describes triple milling.
http://www.soapsolutions.com.au/


----------



## jade-15 (Dec 1, 2013)

What are your thoughts on infused oils and herbal teas? I was thinking perhaps calendula infused oil and chamomile tea - would you still avoid them for babies? And after cold processing is there even any benefit left to either of those options?


----------

